# APS renewal after one year



## 1312_Varuna

I am an Indian national, holding an APS visa which is valid till 26th August 2022 and i am eligible for a one more year renewal of my APS as per bilateral agreement between India and France.

Have been trying to seek an online appointment since two months. I also visited Bobigny prefecture (as per my stay address) and was told to come on the day APS is getting expired but now they are asking to take an appointment and come which is not available

Please help me urgently or suggest what to do

Thank you and have a good day !


----------



## Bevdeforges

What you can normally do in the case of a carte de séjour renewal is to take the first appointment you can get and then keep a copy of whatever acknowledgment you get of the appointment to see you through until that date. I'm not sure how this approach will work for renewal of the APS visa for job seeking.


----------

